# Doing well, and having a good time.



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

To often on the boards, we have just despair and pain thrown around...I thought it might be a good thing to show when something GOOD happens in a relationship and the growth obtained while navigating this life! 

The last weekend was an unscheduled free time with the missus. My kids went to see the grandparents up in town for the weekend. They are on fall break from school and babysitting is a hard bargain. lol Anyhow, the parents stepped up and took the kids from Friday till Sunday evening! Yippee.

My wife and I had a wedding to attend on Saturday afternoon (no kids allowed) but the rest of the time was ours. We were able to communicate about everything and nothing. I felt really connected and at ease. This was the partner that I missed from so long ago. I find that we are still truly on the same page with life in general and her affection towards me was duly noted. Ofcourse, I cannot put her or our marriage on the ole' pedestal it used to be on. But I did give her and it, my full attention and it really felt good. 

The sex....Outstanding. No rushing things because of the kids and no hangups wondering what was in her head at the moment. I did say we were truly connected. It just feels different. And it did wonders for my performance as well. BTW...For those who are wondering, sleep, exercise, nutrition and aiding the low T issue has worked like a charm. I felt 24 all over again. Can you say: Repeat performances! lol

And the most positive part of this weekend was that we had all Sunday together just at the house with no distractions. My wife got off of work early (eleven-ish) and brought home chinese food for game day! Thats right, we spent the day watching football! No cheesy romance flicks, no reality Kardashian crap! Actual American football. We were naked, eating chinese and watching football. Now THAT is a day for the record books.:grin2:


Go ahead and post some of your own good news and keep this going....It's good to put the good on these boards as well.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

That is great! So happy for you!


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

"Is that an egg roll in your pants or are you just happy to see me?" 

Always good to hear happy stories!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

This is either the most unnecessary post on these boards... o_r the most important and necessary post of all._

Thanks for the uplift.


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

So...key takeaway I get from this for marital bliss is JUST DON'T HAVE KIDS.

LOL, JK. Happy to hear this and sounds like an awesome weekend. Wish we had more positive postings around here like this...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Spent a long day at work. Followed by a phone call about what to do for dinner from my wife at dance with my daughter. So I said I got it. Quickly rushed to the store. Got some fish and some other items. Picked up some flowers too. * I was told she is on the way home*. I rushed around cooking dinner, had the flowers waiting. Food is piping hot. Fish is quick. Steamed veggies and a rice pilaf to go with it. Then I make the sauce. The butter melts and I throw in the parsley at the last second. My sauce is bomb. I wait, 10 minutes, 30 minutes, an hour... I finally call her "are you coming home soon?" Sauce is ruined at this point. "Yeah, we decided to do XYZ and ABC and LMNOP on the way home" ok well **** you then (I didn't say that obviously)! Told my son to give her the flowers.

Thank God I grabbed a six pack at the store. How you gonna call me asking about dinner the way women do, asking me to cook without actually asking me to cook... You know that whole "its cold in here" where you are being asked to turn up the heat without actually being asked. Told to cook we are on our way home, long discussion about what is for dinner should I cook or pick up something. We decide, then I'm told "I'm on my way home"... Only to then decide last second to do a bunch of other stuff knowing I'm at home busting my ass to get dinner ready for the family in a timely manner.

Women wonder why their husbands drink so much. Smh.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh sorry, I forgot the good news of my story. Well the good news is I'm not going to jail for murder in the 2nd degree, because I didn't kill her. The other good news is she got some flowers from my son, which made her happy. Also, I got beer, which allows me to shorten my life a little, as well as calm the rage seething within me right now. Making me able to laugh a little at the injustice and pure BS that women put men through sometimes while trying to please their ungreatfull asses. Of course she walks in like nothing she did has ever been wrong ever. Making this beer taste that much sweeter, and the thought that I probably took another day off my life downing that 4th one in 2 seconds flat that much sweeter. 

Gotta love women eh?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot the good news of my story. Well the good news is I'm not going to jail for murder in the 2nd degree, because I didn't kill her. The other good news is she got some flowers from my son, which made her happy. Also, I got beer, which allows me to shorten my life a little, as well as calm the rage seething within me right now. Making me able to laugh a little at the injustice and pure BS that women put men through sometimes while trying to please their ungreatfull asses. Of course she walks in like nothing she did has ever been wrong ever. Making this beer taste that much sweeter, and the thought that I probably took another day off my life downing that 4th one in 2 seconds flat that much sweeter.
> 
> Gotta love women eh?


Dude, you ate the fish right? With the sauce? Dammit man what happened to the fish?


----------



## BigDigg (Jan 11, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Gotta love women eh?


To quote Winston Churchill - Women are "a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma". Or at least I think he was talking about woman...or maybe Russia. Who could say for sure...


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Dude, you ate the fish right? With the sauce? Dammit man what happened to the fish?


Had to reheat it in the microwave. Dried it out. The sauce became an oily mess with browned parsley as it sat there in the pan waiting.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ARRRGGHH That is one of the things that annoys me more than anything at home.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Had to reheat it in the microwave. Dried it out. The sauce became an oily mess with browned parsley as it sat there in the pan waiting.


While this incident is not really happy. 

My question is this, if it happened before, why do you allow it to continue.

This type of stuff happens ONCE with me, just saying. If it happened again, time to go....


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

BluesPower said:


> While this incident is not really happy.
> 
> My question is this, if it happened before, why do you allow it to continue.
> 
> This type of stuff happens ONCE with me, just saying. If it happened again, time to go....


Oh wow, lol. Some **** you just let go.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot the good news of my story.


You did mention the 6-pack


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Im kinda with blues on that one....

I would get a second call asking for dinner and would promptly pull out the Kraft "Mac n' Cheese" and leave it on the counter-top. But of course, that's my passive aggressive side kicking in. lol


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

BarbedFenceRider said:


> Im kinda with blues on that one....
> 
> I would get a second call asking for dinner and would promptly pull out the Kraft "Mac n' Cheese" and leave it on the counter-top. But of course, that's my passive aggressive side kicking in. lol


My wife is a sweet heart. I'm not going to bust her chops for this one. All the times ive given her to bust my balls and she lets it slide. She puts up with TheDude. That alone is worth 5 get out of jail free cards per year at least.


----------

